# First Coast Bully Bash



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

I wanted to kno if any of you went to the bully bash that neela posted bout earlier if so tell me howit went


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> I wanted to kno if any of you went to the bully bash that neela posted bout earlier if so tell me howit went


it's not going on until October 20th. We're putting the flyer out in time for people to be able to pass it around and talk about it... We want a big turn out!!!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

oh ok i feel like an ass lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha no need... Where are you located? You should come on out!!! im going to put Indi in the Novice puppy class


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

i stay in augusta Georgia where is the bully bash again and also since butterscotch is just half and half is she even allowed to come?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i don't see why not!!! mapquest... it'll be a drive, but we have hotels down here too it's on the flyer
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...&2a=&2c=green+cove+springs&2s=fl&2z=32043&r=f


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok wheres the flyer again under what topic section


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

I definitely plan on attending, but don't think I will be bringing either of my dogs.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

What event? I can't find the flyer.

I know there is an upcoming Bully BBQ in Orlando, FL on Aug. 18. I can't make it though, it's the same day as the Kottonmouth Kings and one is just a bigger priority than the other.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sorry guys i forgot! lol here it is!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Moving to events section - and please whoever goes, take pics for the rest of us!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks judy!! im sorry!!!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmm. Howie would fit in with that crowds, but he is rather dog aggressive. Do they mean no human-aggressive dogs, or...?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's not just bully bullies we don't have alot of them around here!!!lol everyone who owns a bully breed. i would imagine as long as you can control your dog it would be ok... im not bringing Neela... i can handle her, but it would be hard walking two dogs. she is very DA and doesn't like other dogs especially when i pet them... i plan on doing alot of petting!! Im gonna enter Indi in the puppy show. but definately no HA dogs... there isn't any guarantees that there isn't going to be the one jerk who brings a bad dog.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

NEELA said:


> it's not just bully bullies we don't have alot of them around here!!!lol everyone who owns a bully breed. i would imagine as long as you can control your dog it would be ok... im not bringing Neela... i can handle her, but it would be hard walking two dogs. she is very DA and doesn't like other dogs especially when i pet them... i plan on doing alot of petting!! Im gonna enter Indi in the puppy show. but definately no HA dogs... there isn't any guarantees that there isn't going to be the one jerk who brings a bad dog.


Then I think I might bring Pixie. Howie is not human aggressive, but I really don't trust most folks and their dogs. I've had too many incidents.

Quick question, where is Green Cove Springs? I'm about 20 minutes outside of Tampa, and I don't mind driving long distances (Another reason not to bring the hippo, he pants too much in the car. I would go nuts!).


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> Then I think I might bring Pixie. Howie is not human aggressive, but I really don't trust most folks and their dogs. I've had too many incidents.
> 
> Quick question, where is Green Cove Springs? I'm about 20 minutes outside of Tampa, and I don't mind driving long distances (Another reason not to bring the hippo, he pants too much in the car. I would go nuts!).


green cove is alittle south of Jacksonville. it's alittle old crap town. they have the clay county jail, clay county fair, the courthouse ect. so i wouldn't speed if you have to go through the actual little down town part cuz it's a speed trap!!

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...&2a=&2c=green+cove+springs&2s=fl&2z=32043&r=f


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

lol Thanks in advance.

I'm not sure if I can make it, as it's a pretty long drive. But I'll see if I could work it out. It would be a good place to pimp the rescue.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> lol Thanks in advance.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can make it, as it's a pretty long drive. But I'll see if I could work it out. It would be a good place to pimp the rescue.


that would definately be a great idea!


----------

